# Estimate for seeing the S3 in the USA?



## torero (Sep 24, 2001)

if at all ...
unless they release 2 door A3's it looks like the S3 will never make its way over here, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Estimate for seeing the S3 in the USA? (torero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torero* »_if at all ...
unless they release 2 door A3's it looks like the S3 will never make its way over here, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That seems to be the general conscious...we WON'T be seeing the S3 over here in the USA.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Estimate for seeing the S3 in the USA? (torero)*

I would say it is highly unlikely we will _not_ see the S3 here. Times are changing and AUDI will need to compete with the Golf sized BMW and Porsches that are coming to the USA.


----------



## Vdubya337 (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Estimate for seeing the S3 in the USA? (NC-GTI)*

Yeah, when I read the article in the Vortex news section I was wondering exactly how many four door cars Audi needs in the US. We should get on 'em and let them know a smaller, two door is very much welcomed....at least by me anyway.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Estimate for seeing the S3 in the USA? (Vdubya337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubya337* »_We should get on 'em and let them know a smaller, two door is very much welcomed....at least by me anyway.

I personally don't see the need for any more 2 door cars. The 2 door does not look as good, is harder to live with everyday with the long doors and far reach for the belts, and the structure is compromised somewhat. It probably isn't even much cheaper to produce.
Bring on the a doors!


----------

